# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Can you use deca with RU58841 safely?

## natrol

So basically, my question arises due to the huge concern around people who have noticed massive shed from using finasteride as a 5AR inhibitor while on deca during their cycle. Although there is no real medical proof, there are countless anectodal cases noted on boards all over, enough for me to heed extreme caution when it comes to deca or NPP. A very educated friend of mine did a writeup on this too:

"When they are used concurrently, an interesting scenario unfolds; Finasteride is reduced via the 5AR enzyme to a metabolite, which is not as androgenic as DHT. In addition, the metabolite of Deca-Durabolin is less androgenic than the parent compound, which means that if your Finasteride is pre-occupied with the metabolite, Deca-Durabolin is more able to wreak havoc on the hairline.

So in short, the potential of Nandrolone for hair loss is much more than the less androgenic metabolite (DHN- dihydronandrolone), so its a safe bet to stay away from it completely.

I have experienced this personally, don't pair the two if you care about your hair."

I am a competetive bodybuilder and usually nandrolone is a staple in my offseason, however, I have just started noticing diffuse thinning on my scalp after 4+ years of AAS use, hence me inquiring about this. Basically, as I don't want to systemically reduce my dht as it is counter productive to my bodybuilding goals, I will be using regenepure, minox, and RU instead of Fin or Dut. 

Basically, I am wondering if you guys know if RU58841 would cause the same adverse effect that finasteride does on deca or npp, or if that wouldn't occur because RU doesn't effect your dht systemically, but rather, isolated to the scalp. In short, my question is as the title reads, is it safe to use npp or deca with RU or will it cause the same issue fin does with it?

----------


## WanderingOracle

While I can't comment on whether or not RU58 can prevent hairloss as a result of DHN, I can see no reason to think it would exacerbate DHN problems. Whatever negative impact Fin has on DHN balance, would almost certainly be from it being system wide in the bloodstream, not inside the follicle itself.

I'm somewhat skeptical RU58 would actually help with Deca-related hair loss. RU is designed around DHT, not DHN. I haven't used deca, and I can't really find anecdotal accounts of people who used both. If you're running Test+Deca, it seems like RU would be a very good idea. Especially if you don't want to take Fin. But that would only be dealing with the DHT raise from the Test. I think you'd still be vulnerable to the DHN spike, though someone may correct me.
I've heard the Fin is similarly useless to prevent hair loss from Tren for this same reason(DHN vs DHT). I *did find one person* mentioning that RU had prevented his Tren shedding, but that's an awfully small sample size.

I'd try the RU, but I'm not certain it will work.

So I suppose the true question is: Does RU58841 also prevent follicle damage from DHN? I can't find an answer to this.

----------

